# Looking for a punk rock song from the 90s



## passsacaglia (Dec 7, 2016)

Aloha homies!

First of all, no it's not Basket case hehe, but it sounds a little like to it.

I've been looking for a song in about...20 years now or more, I think I was between 5-8 (born 89), and when I heard it at the Swedish music program "Voxpop" I was quick writing 50% of the artist+track name on a piece of paper. Think I lost it and I've been looking for the track since.
Heard it in 2000'ish on a snowboard competition like Olympic Games or something, like 20 seconds before this guy was about to hit the snow, a time when smartphones weren't made and there was no Shazam. I actually called the tv-channel (well call me crazy hehe) and asked if someone knew and got a negative answer.

I only remember the first 2-3 chords -will make a "cover" of it as soon as I have time, brought my macbook to work and will take 10 mins this lunch hehe, but found some 90s punk playlists on SPotify I've been through. Still can't find it.

So, I'm hoping perhaps someone...on this forum Might know, perhaps better after my "cover". I have the contact details to the guy who was the host, but perhaps he dosen't remember hehe,,,will chill on that for a while.
But at this point, I think I remember that somewhere in the video they were in a basement or a garage and there were many glass bottles, it Could be black&white.
The intro sounds exactly like the intro for Fenix TX - All my fault.
Figured out it starts on a D, the melody was something like:
§*|*|: f# g *A. *| b c# d c# *F#. *| something ... lower case are fast/8 notes and capitals are 4th notes or yeah, a long note. This is the best I can do for the scripting/notation online hehe.

Will try make a "remix" in Logic, perhaps try it again with my Shazam, record it at my place so you will have something to listen to and someone...might remember the track.

A little crazy post but, I can't get it out of my head and it'd be nice hear it again and be able to play it again. Sounds like Basket case or the voice melody sounds like it, and intro also reminds of it but more like the faster Fenix TX. 

Thanks in advance guys,
Daveman


----------



## passsacaglia (Dec 7, 2016)

bump'ing this a little


----------



## Jdiggity1 (Dec 7, 2016)

You don't remember any lyrics?
90s punk for snowboard could be so many things... Rancid, Green Day, Dillinger Four, Blink 182, Ramones even!
Sum 41, Swingin Utters, NOFX....
man you're makin me nostalgic. I'm gonna go build some K'Nex


----------



## passsacaglia (Dec 7, 2016)

Jdiggity1 said:


> You don't remember any lyrics?
> 90s punk for snowboard could be so many things... Rancid, Green Day, Dillinger Four, Blink 182, Ramones even!
> Sum 41, Swingin Utters, NOFX....
> man you're makin me nostalgic. I'm gonna go build some K'Nex


Haha! Cool new avatar. 
Listened now on all old Green day albums. The singer has some brittish accent or it is just in my imagination since I'm comparing it to Green day, but could be american.
Ramones - doesn't sound like their sound, more new 90's punk rock.
Blink 182, nah they're my favorites, know them by heart 
Dillinger Four - new name, will take listen. Rancid, not their style either, more skate punk from what I remember.
Will listen more to Bodyjar and Goldfinger too, but it's not Goldfinger and I think Bodyjar is too new.

NOXF, hmm...could be, haven't listened to them that much. But yeah, singer soounds very much like Billie. 
Sum 41, ...not that certain, a little too far away I think. 
Thanks a lot for the names pal!


----------



## Karsten Vogt (Dec 7, 2016)

Offspring and Bad Religion come to mind.


----------



## passsacaglia (Dec 7, 2016)

Absolutely not Offspring hehe and Bad Religion are too bad for that song I think. They're more trashy but, will give it a shot.
Damn, ya ya ya ya YA (All I want) haha! Kid's aren't alright, epic one too btw. 
Not Millencollin either...
Spotify has my time for a while now !
Damn haha!


----------



## passsacaglia (Dec 7, 2016)

Not Lagwagon btw. They're close to my heart too.
Atm the best I/we have is the fast intro from the Fenix TX track. Fast muted power chords. 
Hmm...


----------



## procreative (Dec 7, 2016)

Just chucking some names as its not really my genre, prefer 70s punk:

New Found Glory
The Ataris
AFI
The All-American Rejects
Jimmy Eat World
Weezer

or maybe anyone from this list: https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/List_of_pop_punk_bands


----------



## passsacaglia (Dec 7, 2016)

Thx mate! 
Too early for Jimmy (grest band).
Could be from 96-98/99 something I think!


----------



## procreative (Dec 7, 2016)

No problem. You know when you are getting old when...

Your daughter convinces you to go to a Metalcore/Screamo gig (Pierce The Veil/Letlive/Creeper) and you spend half the night covering your ears from the screaming (not the fans).

Jesus the guy from Letlive can scream like a prepubescent teenager!! And not the kind of Rock scream, the long 30 second scream.

If I had to pick 90s pop punk I guess I could live with Green Day (bit of a Chelsea/Ruts ripoff), Weezer, New Found Glory or at a push Blink 182.

But for 70s punk it has to be:

Ramones
Sex Pistols
The Damned
Sham 69
The Adverts
The Clash

or for more pop punk
The Undertones
Blondie
Adam & The Ants
Plasmatics

and I suppose the band that influenced all of them New York Dolls


----------



## synthpunk (Dec 7, 2016)

David can you try singing or humming the melody or chorus into Shazam or SoundHound apps?


----------



## Jdiggity1 (Dec 7, 2016)

synthpunk said:


> David can you try singing or humming the melody or chorus into Shazam or SoundHound apps?


I don't think that's how it works...


----------



## synthpunk (Dec 7, 2016)

It has for me plenty of times in the past??? Maybe it's just the quality of my Welsh baritone 



Jdiggity1 said:


> I don't think that's how it works...


----------



## Jdiggity1 (Dec 7, 2016)

synthpunk said:


> It has for me plenty of times in the past??? Maybe it's just the quality of my Welsh baritone


Wow! Guess I haven't actually used the app for a few years, might be a new-ish feature.
(But more likely, I've just been using it wrong from the beginning)


----------



## synthpunk (Dec 7, 2016)

yes it's soundhound

="Jdiggity1, post: 4026563, member: 5788"]Wow! Guess I haven't actually used the app for a few years, might be a new-ish feature.
(But more likely, I've just been using it wrong from the beginning)[/QUOTE]


----------



## passsacaglia (Dec 8, 2016)

Haha guys you are awesome. Alright, I've now listened through almost 30 different artists, all their albums during the 1995-1999 era, no success. Also their "related artists" on Spotify.. but I won't give up.
Will record the 8 bars I know and see if I can sing something on it, change the chords til I get the hit.

Googled "punk bands 1996", and 97,98 etc ofc and looked up all the other artists I could find.. well, the struggle continues. Thanks everyone so far. Didn't bring my laptop to work today for doing it on the lunchbreak but...
the Melody is up there and maybe if someone who finds this will know by singing it..that'll do it haha.
Hmm..maybe I could just, try email some artists and hope for the best...maybe someone know who were living in that era and knew the tracks better. I mean...us musicians think alike and share the same interest and passion.
Hehe funny story...listened a LOT to classical music when I was a kid, always borrowing my dads headphones, plugged them in to the BO system and from 4-5 years old, really could manage a vinyl player. Put the LP rec on, gentle with the needle, baymn. Loved Mahler, Bach, Beethoven and Sjostakovic...think Jauchzet frohlocket struck me most, then like, 15 years later I was like..damn what was the name of that track...went to a christmas concert, heard it live and was like OMG...it's THIS! THis is it!!! :D
Another story: heard a track when I was working at Kleerup's (musician and dj) releaseparty in the bar, knew his much younger step brother, heard a track with a nice groove..old track..had a bad recording of it saved on my Ericsson phone..really bad rec, sent it to my computer, played it in Shazam..no hit. Til that day, when I tried recording it in Garageband, played it on Shazam and BAM. Found it:
Paul McCartney - 1985, damn, that groove. What a song.

haha end of story, well the search continues, by Friday I think I will have somehow a version of it..melody once again:
§*|*|: f# g *A. *| b c# d c# *F#. *|


----------



## procreative (Dec 8, 2016)

You sure its an actual band and not some composer asked to knock something up "in the style of"?


----------



## Draven (Mar 8, 2017)

Not sure if it's what you're looking for, but I remember a song in the late 90s called Lord of the Boards by a band called Guano Apes. Definitely a Punk sound.


----------

